# Meet Zino Davidoff in Alexandria VA



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dear Friends,

Zino Davidoff is coming to the Cigar Palace in Alexandria as part of his U.S. Tour 2008. He will be there on Thursday October 9th from 4-6pm greeting people and talking to everyone about the Davidoff and AVO lines. 
There will be _*complimentary food, beverage and a mystery cigar.*_

During this event you will have the chance to participate in the raffle to win an expense paid Dominican Republic Factory tour trip.

This one in a life time tour includes:

* A round trip airfare from U.S. to Santiago, Dominican Republic airport
* Roundtrip transportation from airport to hotel
* Hotel accommodations
* Meals

Hope to see some of you there...

4815 Eisenhower Ave, Alexandria, VA. 22304 
Local 703-751-6444 or Toll Free 888-942-8224


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry to tell you this, but Zino is dead. I wonder who is going to show up instead.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

That figures, I'm heading home tomorrow after being in NOVA all week.

BTW, the 'Diamond Crown Lounge' at Cigar Town in Fairfax has me seriously reconsidering just what it means to be a 'Diamond Crown Lounge'... and appreciate the two B&Ms in my neck of the words that much more.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Mark C said:


> That figures, I'm heading home tomorrow after being in NOVA all week.
> 
> BTW, the 'Diamond Crown Lounge' at Cigar Town in Fairfax has me seriously reconsidering just what it means to be a 'Diamond Crown Lounge'... and appreciate the two B&Ms in my neck of the words that much more.


Have you been to the Cigar Palace? Once they get Zino's casket in there - might be able to get 2 or 3 more people in. Smallest B&M I have ever been in.

Ron


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

php007 said:


> Sorry to tell you this, but Zino is dead. I wonder who is going to show up instead.


zino davidoff's 2008 US tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

OMFG!!! i seriously almost just did a back flip off of my computer chair because i was laughing so hard at the title of this thread!!!!!!!!!!

:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r

if zino davidoff is going to be here, i am going to sell off all of my cigars and take a limo over there!! lol.

i have no idea what to say about the actual thread.

i think i should go back to bed. maybe i am not reading this right.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Jay Hemingway said:


> zino davidoff's 2008 US tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMFG!!! i seriously almost just did a back flip off of my computer chair because i was laughing so hard at the title of this thread!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


You were the first person I thought of when I read this, then I thought, wait, the guy has passed away, this should make for a pretty interesting event.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

maybe they ment Benzino Davidoff?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

I heard a rumor that Winston Churchill will be there himself..:r:r:r:r:r Funny Thread


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Dayum! Mebe he will unlock all the secrets for us!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

php007 said:


> Sorry to tell you this, but Zino is dead. I wonder who is going to show up instead.


all the more reason to attend


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Wait...I hear he's bringin' Houdini with him too...just thinka that...both of them back from the dead at the same time...it's a miracle...:r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

This thread is hilarious. :r :r :r


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

That "mystery cigar" should be quite interesting, too! Especially if he is bringing them!


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

WTF? Anyone get clarification cuz I'm confused! ROFL


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

damn! i totally missed this


----------

